# i wonder



## tokeup1 (Oct 8, 2012)

i wonder if i bought a tent and put it in something else like to camo it from being seen (blend in)   (my room) if it would better than a diy stealth dresser or armoire?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't see you being able to camp a tent--it is hard to camo a cabinet set up for growing.  In addition, it is going to make noise.  If you grow hydro, there is air pump or water pump noise.  It may not be much, but it is there.  There is also ventilation--you are going to be able to hear the fans.  I don't see any way that you are going to be able to camo something in your room if people are actually going to be in the room.

If you are living in a house with other people, it is grossly unfair to have a grow going without their knowledge and consent as they would also be arrested if you get busted.  So who do you live with?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

:yeahthat:    but I will also add that if ya have a walk in closet....A tent that would fit  would be as stelthy as ya can get....I have also seen where peeps build a false wall in a room just to be stealthy..if ya didnt know they was plants behind the wall you wouldnt know...

take care and be safe


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 9, 2012)

it wont matter how stealthy you make it if your smart meter is gonna turn u in.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 9, 2012)

:yeahthat:


:giggle:


----------



## cubby (Oct 9, 2012)

Just tape wintergreen lifesavers to the entire outside of the tent. it won't help with stealth, but if anyone finds your tent, you'll have time to run away while they're trying to figgure out whats with the lifesavers :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 9, 2012)

:spit: 

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

That one made me blow coffee out of my nose.




			
				cubby said:
			
		

> Just tape wintergreen lifesavers to the entire outside of the tent. it won't help with stealth, but if anyone finds your tent, you'll have time to run away while they're trying to figgure out whats with the lifesavers :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine is going to be hiddin behind a false wall... atleast just the flowering room.


----------



## tokeup1 (Oct 21, 2012)

ok cubby is a retard..good to know


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Oct 21, 2012)

Nah cubby has a sense of humor... hes not serious >.<


----------



## pcduck (Oct 22, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> ok cubby is a retard..good to know



With posts like this, 

I think we all know , 

who is driving the short bus :rofl:

whose elevator stops a little short:rofl:

that is not the sharpest tool in the shed:rofl:





			
				TSBS said:
			
		

> Nah cubby has a sense of humor... hes not serious >.<



:shocked: Does that mean I need to remove all those lifesavers I taped to my tent?:laugh:


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> ok cubby is a retard..good to know


.
.
.
Retard................Ow! That's not very nice. Now I see why you're so red.
I prefer to think of myself as an individual possesing alternative brain functions


----------



## tokeup1 (Oct 22, 2012)

well gee cubby..did you ever stop and think that instead of giving ******* wisecracks to someone ..maybe you try and help them...and also..did it ever occur to you that not everybody "s living situation is the same?..not everyone can afford to have thier own place#1 and #2 if your not going to be helpful..please stop replying to my posts...im loking for help not dipshyt comments


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> well gee cubby..did you ever stop and think that instead of giving ******* wisecracks to someone ..maybe you try and help them...and also..did it ever occur to you that not everybody "s living situation is the same?..not everyone can afford to have thier own place#1 and #2 if your not going to be helpful..please stop replying to my posts...im loking for help not dipshyt comments


 
If ya cant afford your own place,,you have no business growing,,especially in someone elses home.


----------



## cubby (Oct 22, 2012)

tokeup1 said:
			
		

> well gee cubby..did you ever stop and think that instead of giving ******* wisecracks to someone ..maybe you try and help them...and also..did it ever occur to you that not everybody "s living situation is the same?..not everyone can afford to have thier own place#1 and #2 if your not going to be helpful..please stop replying to my posts...im loking for help not dipshyt comments


.
.
.
.
As the bear walks away, dejected, depressed, with tears streaming down his fuzzy brown cheeks :cry:
.
.
.
Toke, you really need to lighten up. 
If you're gonna' ask an open-ended question on a public forum ya' gotta' expect an eclectic array of responses. Some will be pointed and helpful, some will be useless, and yes.....some will be humorous (at least that was the intent).
I never suggested "everyones living situation is the same". I don't know what your "living situation" is,......nor do I care, it's none of my business.
Same goes for what type of housing anyone else can afford, I never opined in regards to the matter.
There is a vast amount of usable knowledge here, free for the taking, but if you're gonna' get your knickers in a knot over alittle ribbing, you'll probably find people are less inclined to offer help. 
Just alittle something to contemplate while you're looking at all those little red rubys under you name.


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 22, 2012)

Having ANYONE knowing that you are growing weed,, is a VERY VERY bad idea,,and if your living with PPL and growing,,well you get my drift,,,right?


----------

